# Job offer in Toronto, trying to piece the paperwork together.



## pdoke2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I already posted some of this in the "Introduction" thread, but My name is Paul and I've lived in Michigan my whole life. I have spent a lot of time in Canada on vacation ever since I was a child and always loved it. I'm now 28 and have been working as an freelance/independent contractor writing content for a marketing company which happened to be HQ'd in Toronto. This past weekend, I was presented with an opportunity by the company founder for a direct-hire position (In Toronto) in order to spend a year or two there being trained in the sales, client contact and other aspects of the business. After that time, I would be moving back to the US to help found and run an American branch of the company. 

So, I started Googling and found a lot of advice/information... (some good, some bad and some  ) The one thing that I found for sure was that this site appeared to be the best source of information from people who have actually gone through it, rather that just people who have read about it and made a website. I spent some time on the CIC site (can't post links yet as a new member, or I'd spell out what I've found a little more) and on here doing some searching.

Even though I haven't found anyone on here or elsewhere with the exact same situation was me, I'm hoping someone can help me make sure I'm on the right track. It appears I'll need a Work Permit Application (form IMM1295E) which I've already downloaded and begun to fill out. I've also downloaded Guide 5487 -- "Applying for a Work Permit Outside of Canada" that is supposed to explain the application and everything else that goes along with it. 
It appears the biggest question (to me at least) will be if this will be considered a "Intracompany Transfer" or a new hire. The former seems as if it would make things go much smoother, so I'm sure with my luck it will be the latter. 
I've got a meeting scheduled with our family attorney on Wednesday, who agreed to do a little research and make some calls to colleagues in hopes of finding someone who can help me out, but I figured it couldn't hurt to get in touch with the community here and see if there was any advice you could provide.
Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As an American, I assume you have to look at the NAFTA in order to get your paperwork done:
TN Visas: Professionals under NAFTA | Embassy of the United States Ottawa, Canada


----------



## pdoke2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, but unfortunately that would be too easy... According to the list in the link you provided, as well as other lists I've come across, my profession isn't covered under NAFTA. That's why I am under the impression that I need a standard Temporary Work Permit instead of a NAFTA based TN Visa. Maybe someone can correct me on that, but I can't see where my job as a writer would fit anywhere on that list.
Something I failed to mention before, even though I would be performing the job duties in Toronto that I already perform here, the only reason for the relocation is so I can be trained on the non-digital aspects of the business. I haven't been able to find anything yet on the CIC website, but it was suggested to me that the fact that the move is only being required due to the training, it might make things easier. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## pdoke2 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry for the back-to-back posts, but I can't figure out how to edit my previous one from the Android app...
Even though I've seen that the vast majority of users here only support legal methods of immigration. I just wanted to add the following to the minority who suggest questionable loopholes:
Yes, I do realize that as a freelancer I'm I'm a great position to enter as a tourist and keep my head down while working. I also realize that my odds of getting caught are fairly low since I wouldn't be job hunting and I'm paid electronically. However, I love being able to visit Canada too much to risk getting caught and banned from coming back. If you're in this thread to make such a suggestion, don't bother. It'll just waste both of our time.


----------

